# Bolt Thrower (1986-present)



## Themiram (Feb 26, 2009)

Note: I'm not sure where this should go, The Tube or here ? Both mention music..

_Powder burns your fingers and the bitter smell of cordite wafts through your nostrils, you have entered the world of Bolt Thrower.._

This age old band has proven many times that they still have the energy in them that drove so many people insane back then. Their music is like a tank busting through the wall of an orphanage, in other words, absolutely beautiful. Their riffs are like an approaching whirlwind or tornado, wrecking anything in the way and tearing telephone poles out of the ground and sending a few expensive cars flying through the air at the speed of a crossbow bolt.

The beauty of this orchestra is that they show how powerful music can really be and how it influences our moods, the way we act and what we do. In fact Bolt Thrower was so powerful that for a while their song; "Contact - Wait Out" was the unofficial anthem of British infantry throughout their stations for years on. For the people who know this band it has gone down in warheady deathmetal history and The Bolt Thrower spirit has rocked on from 1986 with the albums:



"In Battle There Is No Law" -1988
"Realm of Chaos - Slaves to Darkness" -1989
"War Master" -1991
"The IVth Crusade" -1992
"For Victory" -1994
"Mercenary" -1998
"Honour, Valour, Pride !" -2001
"Those Once Loyal" -2005
"Realm of Chaos" - remastered 2005.
Now that you've looked at the album titles you might've noticed something, "wait - is this band based on WH40K ?". The answer is "kind of" yes, for the first few albums and onward after that Bolt Thrower has based some of their music on something that most of us love. Their artwork is heavily based in the Warhammer universe, with everything from Chaos and Space Marines to later on the Imperial Guard, but most of their songs are themed after historical battles or political farces/disasters, or anything that reeks of gunpowder and blood. Their style has not changed once, hopefully it never will.

Some samples,

Those Once Loyal
World Eater
No guts, No Glory (Entrance music of Josh Barnett, the 'Baby faced assassin'.)
Powder Burns (personal favourite)
The Killchain

Official band website:
http://www.boltthrower.com/

Bonus:
It's this wild at their gigs..

This band makes smashing music, and I hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## Sedit (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice!  I havent listened to them in awhile, but definately a great band.  I gotta dig out those old cassettes I have of theres (or maybe just find there CD's somewhere).  A definate welcome blast from the past!


----------

